# AARGH!.......iTunes



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This afternoon I got in my car to make a 1.5 hour drive to my new job. Last night I updated and synced my iTouch 32G to iTunes, and downloaded a new version that was recommended. All seemed well. I checked the audible book I was planning to read, and 3 books were there on my iTouch. Today when I get in the car, plug in my iTouch, and get ready to roll out of the garage.........there are no books on my iTouch! I ran in the house, connected the iTouch to the laptop, and tried to sync again. For some reason, the books (and the music) was taken off the iTouch for some reason. They are still present in iTunes. What did I do wrong, and how can I get the books back on my iTouch? I went to the help menu, and did exactly what it said to do to sync my audible books. I jumped back in the car and listened to the radio for the drive, but I would like to have my audible books for the trip back home tomorrow!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a few settings that could be affecting this. When the iPod is connected to iTunes, are the audiobooks you want loaded checked on the *Books* tab in iTunes? (I don't want to sync all of mine, so I have checked

+ Sync Audiobooks
+ Selected Audiobooks
+ Those individual books I want synced










I don't want to sync all of my music, either, so I have the following checked:

On the *Summary* tab

+ Sync Only Checked Songs & Videos










Then under the *Music* tab

+ Entire Music Library


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for your helpful steps. This is what I have checked. When I went back to sync, at least the music syncs, but there are still no audiobooks.

Summary
  + Open iTunes when iPod connected
  + Sync only + songs and videos

Books tab
  Sync Books is unchecked.....I have no books

+ Sync Audiobooks
  + selcted Audiobooks
I have each audiobook checked that I want synced. I notice that one of my books from audible.com (a freebie) has disappeared altogether from the Audiobooks list in iTunes. Maybe I should go back to audible.com and download all the books again?  Jane


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

make sure your audiobooks aren't showing in your music library.  some of mine do.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

If my audible books were in my music library, wouldn't they sync when my music does? What seems to be happening is that my music loads, then unloads on the next sync. The audible books show up in the audile file of the playlist.  I have to mention that there was no problem until I updated some apps last night, and apparently must have made some changes to my system. I notice that when I go back to sync, the Music box and the Audible books box show up unchecked, even though I checked them the last time I synced.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I DID IT! It had nothing to do with my iTunes settings at all. It suddenly dawned on me that I replaced my laptop a few weeks ago and had probably not done a sync from the new laptop (until last nigt!). I went back to audible.com and gave it permission to use this computer. Then I went back to iTunes and synced again. This time it looks like all my music AND selected audiobooks are on my iPod. It won't seem such a long drive home tomorrow! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

There are SOOO many ways that iTunes could make our lives easier - like a little pop up that tells you your computer isn't authorized on this account!

BTW I just drag and drop the books and songlists that I want on my touch. I think it is faster. Works with movies, too.

Glad you get it fixed!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Where do you drag and drop from?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I drag and drop also, to my Nano.  I do not keep my full library on it.  
I pick the song or book file I want to move, click it, drag and hold it over the file I want to place it in.  i.e. audiobooks.  
Does that make sense?
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

drenee said:


> I drag and drop also, to my Nano. I do not keep my full library on it.
> I pick the song or book file I want to move, click it, drag and hold it over the file I want to place it in. i.e. audiobooks.
> Does that make sense?
> deb


I am missing something major here. When you say you drag and drop, do you drag from iTunes? I am not sure where I have a file called audiobooks in my iPod. I don't understand where I drag to......


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

What I've done with audible is dl the audible.com app from itunes and then I can go to audible.com from my touch and have my audiobooks downloaded to my touch, don't even go through itunes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Jane.  I went to bed last night and didn't see your post.  
When your iPod is attached to your computer you have the different catagories to put your music/books in.  
I'll be home today if you want to call me.  PM me for my number.
deb


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am missing something major here. When you say you drag and drop, do you drag from iTunes? I am not sure where I have a file called audiobooks in my iPod. I don't understand where I drag to......


Just drag the items from your iTunes library directly over to your ipod icon (the one that shows up when you attach your ipod to the computer). This is the way I transfer my stuff also and it works great.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Just drag the items from your iTunes library directly over to your ipod icon (the one that shows up when you attach your ipod to the computer). This is the way I transfer my stuff also and it works great.


Thank you! Now I get it. Drag from iTunes to the iPod icon. Is it possible to drag from the library in audible.com?

Deb, I just got home from work and did not get home in time to give you a call. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

No, you cannot drag from audible.  You have to download the books to your iTunes library before you do the dragging and dropping.
deb


----------

